# Iced In...



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

We are iced in with no power!!  The generator is running a couple of lights, and our well. But it's kind of boring, just sitting around with not much to do...hope it comes back on soon.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

that's no fun!! I have been there before.
I hope your lights come back soon also


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Break out the board (bored) games, puzzles- take pictures of the ice- use the barbeque to heat up some soup- easy advice but I do know how you feel.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

That sucks! We still have power over here for now. I hope it's over soon too.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

My sister has been taking tons of pictures...the ice is really pretty. Then we played a really long board game, and I lost.  Oh well, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

We didn't get the ice as bad as they did down south, but it was bad enough to cancel school across the county. Doing chores-on-ice is so much fun! And you should see my does walking across the ice to get into the milk barn. That's a sight! :snowcool:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

i wish you all luck and hope it passes soon.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so glad we didn't get all the ice! We got tons of ice last year, and my poor horse slipped and injured his hip really good; I didn't ride him for 4 months because of it. He didn't break anything, but there was some major muscle damage, and bone bruising...he was lame for a long time! Nope, I will do with out ice thank you!!!Lol!!!! :? :wink:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

My poor goats and sheep were trying so hard not to slip and fall! Lyric and Heidi just glared at me! :shock: Thor was stupid and jumped over the water bucket I think he now knows what it was like for me! :roll: And Tempest, Molly, Clyde and Speck were just being as careful as possible so as not to slip. 

Our power flickered on and off last night but we still haven't lost it. (knock on wood, we need a smiley for this) My dad and I were feeding everybody and we were just watching the whole town flicker on and off. Still no school today. Are you still alright Bethany?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Well no ice here... it feels like summer! Although I am going to visit Iowa for the holidays, I think it'll be icy there!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh that sucks, I hope you get power back soon. During last week's storm we didn't lose power, but about everybody else lost it for a couple days.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, we're doing alright, but still no power.  Oh yeah it's so funny to see the goats slipping around on the ice!! It's been raining most all day so alot of the ice melted on the ground, so now it's an absolute muddy mess. I'm having a hard time keeping all my Boers dry unless I lock them in the barn, because one of them will just stand out in the rain cause she's scared of the others. But I'm hoping they'll be okay shut in, I have doors and windows open so there's alot of ventilation.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW! I saw the damage that ice storm has done to all of you that got it, all I can say is stay warm and safe, theres plenty to do without power....use your imagination, or just go to sleep and hope its all melted off when you wake up! The last time we had any icing here was a few years ago..it had snowed about 6 inches then rained on top...and I did not like it! My goats stayed in the barn because they were going through the ice into the snow underneath and ended up getting some pretty nasty cuts on their legs from the ice slicing them. Be thankful for the workers who are out in the cold trying to clear the fallen trees and such off of those downed power lines, I am sure it is not an easy job to do. Hope that you all affected by this storm are safe and can stay warm.


----------



## prairiewolf (Oct 17, 2007)

I hope your power gets turned back on soon! We got a little bit of ice here but not nearly as bad as some people got it.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

The longest I have been without power is just shy of two weeks- I almost cried when it came back on. What a wimp I am- can you image living 150 years ago with none at all- just doing everyday things to survive took all the effort.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, enjoytheride, that's a long time!! Yeah, it's hard to believe how much we depend on power these days. But, my Dad just turned the generator off for the night, so I'd better quit.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

FarmGirl18 
Hope you get power back soon and that everyones doing O.K. My brother in Oklahoma City has power but his neighbor tree fell on his truck:blue:. My aunt and cousins in Tulsa are still without power. Shelly


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Shelly said:


> My brother in Oklahoma City has power but his neighbor tree fell on his truck


Oh dear, thats too bad! Hope it didn't do to much damage.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Here's a few pictures my sister took on Monday I think.




























Still no power! :?


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow that some serious ice. Hope that poor bird's feet aren't frozen to the limb. I really don't know how much damage was done to my brother truck my mom was the one who talked to him. Hope you get power back soon. Shelly


----------

